# Newbie Help - 1997 Cannondale R500 - Front Derailleur Question



## cilo911 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I am new to this addicting hobby/sport. I was able to acquire a mint condition 1997 Cannondale R500. 

It has the current stock Shimano RSX top-swing, bottom-pull/clamp-on 31.8 mm. 

This needs to be replaced. I have been looking around to see what I can replace it with but I am just not sure what is compatiable. Any suggestions?

The bike is 3x7 and crank set is Shimano RSX, 36/46 teeth.

Any help would be great! Thanks in advance....


----------



## tturner (Mar 18, 2012)

I would check with your local cannondale dealer.. if you have one, they will appreciate your support.

here are a few ideas I would consider:
Universal Cycles -- Shimano FD-3503 Sora Triple Front Derailleur

Universal Cycles -- Shimano FD-5703 105 Front Derailleur

some good info from sheldonbrown.
All About Front Derailers

hope this helps


----------

